# ar 15 jammed



## bhayz (Apr 19, 2009)

Help !!  I have a new bushmaster ar15 that I shot today and on the second clip the last bullet jammed in the barrel and it is on fire mode and i cannot eject or fire. What do I do.


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Apr 19, 2009)

UM .. how did it jam in the barrel?  Did the round fire and the projectile come OUT of the barrel, or did the round not fire and the loaded round is stuck in the chamber..... or did it fire and the case alone is stuck in the chamber ?

If it fired and the bullet itself has exited the casing ...... and is out of the barrel ... here is what you do .... its called a pogo ..... 

POINT THE RIFLE IN A SAFE DIRECTION "UP" OUTSIDE, get down on a knee, grab the rifle by the forearm with your non dominant hand ..... grab the charging handle with your strong hand .... pick the rifle up with your weak hand and slam the butstock into the ground while pulling on the charging handle.  Repeat if necessary.

Once you have extracted the live round or the spent shell casing .... take and pull the upper from the lower and LUBRICATE everything.  New weapons are very rarely lubricated enought when purchased.  People buy them then go immediately shoot them without pulling them down and cleaning and lubing prior to shooting.  

I see it all the time at the range I work at.

Oh and if the trigger has been pulled and the hammer has fell ... dont worry if its not on safe ... it wont fire again ... and you wont be able to put it on safe until the hammer is reset.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Apr 19, 2009)

If the bolt carrier is far enough foward....you should be able to take out the rear pivot pin, drop down the lower, pull the hammer back, and then put it on safe.....and then pogo. I have done it before on several rifles, and it does work like he described. 

If the round has fired, then you can insert a .22 cal. cleaning rod from the muzzle end and push the cleaning rod until it seats inside the stuck brass, then tap the end of the cleaning rod. I did this to a stuck wolf case in an AR not long ago. 

Of course, I took out the bolt carrier group, charging handle, and seperated the lower from the upper prior to knocking out the case. 

D


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Apr 19, 2009)

GAnaturalist said:


> If the bolt carrier is far enough foward....you should be able to take out the rear pivot pin, drop down the lower, pull the hammer back, and then put it on safe.....and then pogo. I have done it before on several rifles, and it does work like he described.
> 
> If the round has fired, then you can insert a .22 cal. cleaning rod from the muzzle end and push the cleaning rod until it seats inside the stuck brass, then tap the end of the cleaning rod. I did this to a stuck wolf case in an AR not long ago.
> 
> ...



If the hammer has dropped but the rifle didnt fire I wouldnt worry about resetting the hammer first to put it on safe.  

POGO it and is should pop open like a newborn baby.


----------



## lwrd81 (Apr 24, 2009)

If the round has been fired, it's probably just part of the shell casing broken off and it did not eject. It happened to me a few weeks ago with some (factory reloaded ammo). I removed the upper & bcg ,stood the barrel straight up & took my cleaning rod down the barrell........Second drop or the cleaning rod & the bad empty shell casing fell out


----------

